# Certification



## ThermanMerman (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know how long certification lasts after service interruption? 

Is it 2 or 5 years?

- After that, does the certification just expire? Do you receive notification from civil service?

- Once that happens, must you go through the academy again?

- Is it possible to avoid this by getting a waiver/exemption from the hiring department?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Quick answers AFAIK

Statute hinted at 5 years
Cert expires, doubt you'll get any notice
Pretty sure you'll have to attend Academy after that
Doubt they'll do a waiver after five years

Then again this stuff is kinda viscous like molasses...........


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as POST, that’s still up in the air. For MPTC, you have to go back to the full academy after a 5+ year break in service.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

It's now 3 years

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------

